# Heading to Highlands Inn



## tlpnet (Apr 1, 2009)

I am starting a new thread because the "Highlands Inn" thread seems to have meandered in another direction.

I own at Pinion Pointe, and through an internal exchange am heading to HI in a couple weeks. Admittedly, I don't know much about unit assignment, etc. with HVC as most of my experience/ownership is with Starwood. With Starwood, final unit assignment is done only within the 24 hours before checkin based primarily on timestamp of reservation. Does Hyatt (and specifically HI) work the same way? Is there any use phoning the resort to make a special request of unit at this point, and if so, what should I request?

I live in SoCal so am driving up. Does anyone have any suggestions as to things I should bring. Also, any suggestions of local activities, restaurants, etc. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
-tim


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like this will be your first visit to Carmel and the Monterey Peninsula.  If so, I can tell you without hesitation that you will absolutely love the area.  It is beautiful beyond description (especially including the view you will have from the Highlands Inn), and there is so much to do in the area.

Here are a few don't misses, in my opinion:


The Monterey Aquarium--the best in the country
Avoid 17-Mile Drive...it is beautiful but overrated...instead, drive to Pacific Grove and walk down Lighthouse Drive
Take a day to go shopping in the quaint shops and art galleries in Carmel
Have breakfast one day at The Tuck Box...English scones and homemade jam
Have dinner one night at Anton & Michel...classy and elegant
Have dinner a second night at Roy's, located near the famed Pebble Beach Country Club
Take a drive to Big Sur if the sun is shining...unforgettable

One other thing we always enjoy...there is a wonderful little Italian place called Piatti on the corner of 6th and Junipero.  The food is great, the service is friendly, and if you make a reservation ahead of time, you can reserve a seat next to the fireplace.

Enjoy!


----------



## davevt98 (Apr 2, 2009)

I currently have a unit booked at the Highland Inn for two nights. I was thinking of staying at the Hyatt in Monterey instead since I am paying cash through HVC anyway.  

What do people think? Is it worth it to stay at the Highlands Inn even if I can get the Hyatt for almost half price? Thanks.


----------



## wilma (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you have a paid reservation for the vacation club or hotel at the Highlands Inn? There have been some very good rates at the HI hotel recently, how much are you paying? The Monterey Hyatt is very motel like and unless you have some Hyatt status or pay extra for a pool or golf course view, you may end up w/a unit facing the parking lot or busy road. The Monterey Hyatt is a place to sleep and has no special feel to it, the Carmel HI has incredible views and is very special.


----------



## GregGH (Apr 2, 2009)

Monterey Hyatt is available on Priceline for a 'real deal' - but Wilma is right --it is a highway Motel if you have a poor view (away from golf course)

Now - if you want a real view --  TICKLE PINK - you have to drive thru the HI to get to it -- it faces SOUTH - wow -those are views .... a very nicley kept motel with million dollar views .... hey Wilma -- I see Hanalei Bay on your 'sig' --much like staying in unit 9 at HB.

Come on Dave -- you have got to stay in HI -- tell us if you like the hot tub and 'too big furniture' in a too small condo ...

Carmel is not Monterey ... I tell my golfing buddies ..that 'even the homeless people in Carmel have more money than I do"  ...yep ... Carmel is sweet ...but sweet costs ...

Greg


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 2, 2009)

davevt98 said:


> I currently have a unit booked at the Highland Inn for two nights. I was thinking of staying at the Hyatt in Monterey instead since I am paying cash through HVC anyway.
> 
> What do people think? Is it worth it to stay at the Highlands Inn even if I can get the Hyatt for almost half price? Thanks.



I agree completely with the other TUGgers.  The Monterey Hyatt as compared to the Highlands Inn is about the same as trying to decide whether to go out to McDonald's or Morton's.  You're still going to dinner, but c'mon...

Greg is also correct about The Tickle Pink Inn.  Now, don't be scared off by the name--this place does not rent by the hour   It is a spectacular hotel just south of the Highlands Inn with all rooms facing west on the cliffs overlooking the Pacific.  Absolutely unforgettable.


----------



## davevt98 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok.  You guys got me.  I paid for a one bedroom through HVC so I apparently got 40% off.  Hyatt Monterey is available through priceline for about $85 a night.  

I was thinking of cheaping out but I won't.  I'll go the Highland Inn.  Are there any restaurants nearby.  From the map, it looks like it is a bit of a drive to any civilization. Is that true? 

Thanks again for the input.  I'll cough up a few extra bucks for a much nicer place.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 3, 2009)

davevt98 said:


> Ok.  You guys got me.  I paid for a one bedroom through HVC so I apparently got 40% off.  Hyatt Monterey is available through priceline for about $85 a night.
> 
> I was thinking of cheaping out but I won't.  I'll go the Highland Inn.  Are there any restaurants nearby.  From the map, it looks like it is a bit of a drive to any civilization. Is that true?
> 
> Thanks again for the input.  I'll cough up a few extra bucks for a much nicer place.



Dave, there are many fantastic restaurants within just a short drive of Carmel Highlands where the Highlands Inn and Tickle Pink Inn reside.  You will need (and want) to drive to Carmel to visit those restaurants and shops, and you will really enjoy the beauty and quaintness of Carmel.  If you're looking for something fancy, Anton & Michel is excellent.  If you're looking for something more casual but very good, I would highly recommend Piatti.  Both are in Carmel.

If you don't feel like driving, you can visit one of the restaurants associated with the Highlands Inn.  Pacific's Edge is an absolutely spectacular setting, but my experience is that the food does not match the view and it is pretty pricey.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 3, 2009)

There is some nice winetasting along Carmel Valley Road, not far from the Highland's Inn.

I think WalnutBaron has lots of good ideas of places to visit and eat.  But we do like 17 mile drive and think it's something you should do once and decide if it's worthy.

Janna


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 3, 2009)

Piatti is junk, personally I would never eat there.  There are so many local places to eat and many specials right now YES even here in Carmel.

Im local living here in Carmel.

Look at the Pine Cone and Coast Weekly newspapers.

I hope you spend spend spend many $$$ here in Carmel.

This is just my opinion!!!


----------



## happymum (Apr 3, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Piatti is junk.



That seems awfully harsh, after someone else has just given it a recommendation!


----------



## wilma (Apr 3, 2009)

happymum said:


> That seems awfully harsh, after someone else has just given it a recommendation!



He does this all the time and has been asked several times to knock it off--


barndweller said:


> Carmel, you do not represent your town well by putting down the suggestions of those who have visited and are offering their opinions. Just because you live in the area does not mean your opinions are the only ones that count. Your opinions are welcomed, but not if you make yourself out to be the only "expert." Your attitude is a real turn off to me and I was born & raised in the area. Your know-it-all tone is offensive. You owe Luanne an apology for such rude remarks.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 4, 2009)

wilma said:


> He does this all the time and has been asked several times to knock it off--



I can have a opinion and suggestion !!!!

You can always just not read my posts but again I just am giving my opinion and suggestion.

It is like many others that say Hyatt or other resorts are not what they expect or think.

Look Carmel has many great places to eat why eat at a place that never makes any local lists go read the Coast Weekly or Pine Cone ask the readers what they think and who they vote for the best places to eat all over the county.

I would hope you would tell the truth if I came up to Berkeley and asked you for a place to eat.


----------



## amygdala (Apr 4, 2009)

GregGH said:


> Now - if you want a real view --  TICKLE PINK - you have to drive thru the HI to get to it -- it faces SOUTH - wow -those are views .... a very nicley kept motel with million dollar views ....



Tickle Pink is my all time favorite Romantic Getaway!  It is right next to HI (you can walk to their restaurant and eat there if you want), and caters to couples. They have a great wine and cheese get-together on their deck every night, plus a nice breakfast in the morning (both are included with the room cost).  

Every room is slightly different, but they all have fantastic views with a nice balcony big enough to sit out on and most have jacuzzi's and fireplaces in the room.   

It feels very secluded and quiet--it's mostly couples.  When we go we spend half the time perched on the porch listening to the waves and looking at the scenery, and the other half holed up in the room enjoying the jacuzzi or the fireplace.

Ahh, why am I not there right now?!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 6, 2009)

amygdala said:


> Tickle Pink is my all time favorite Romantic Getaway!  It is right next to HI (you can walk to their restaurant and eat there if you want), and caters to couples. They have a great wine and cheese get-together on their deck every night, plus a nice breakfast in the morning (both are included with the room cost).
> 
> Every room is slightly different, but they all have fantastic views with a nice balcony big enough to sit out on and most have jacuzzi's and fireplaces in the room.
> 
> ...



Here, here!!  Bravo!!  I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## calgal (Apr 6, 2009)

Fron HI, you can walk to some nice hikes along the coast. There is a state park about 1/4 mile north, but I don't recall the name. the concierge will know.


----------



## wilma (Apr 6, 2009)

calgal said:


> Fron HI, you can walk to some nice hikes along the coast. There is a state park about 1/4 mile north, but I don't recall the name. the concierge will know.



Point Lobos State park, beautiful place. You can ride bikes to the park, the guys who check out the bikes can show you the back roads to the park so you don't have to spend much time on the highway. It's really fun to ride bikes through the park and see all the beautiful beaches.


----------



## tlpnet (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm here now, and absolutely love it. I've spend a little time (driving around/visiting the tourist sites) in the past. The villa is very nice. I think it's been updated (based on what I've read here), and I'm perfectly happy with it. I read in a prior post that the best views are in the hotel section, but I have a great view of what I think is Pt. Lobos. As the week progresses, I'm sure I'll see more of the area. Thanks for your suggestions.

-tim


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad you're having a good time.  It is incomparably beautiful!


----------



## davevt98 (Apr 12, 2009)

tlpnet said:


> I'm here now, and absolutely love it. I've spend a little time (driving around/visiting the tourist sites) in the past. The villa is very nice. I think it's been updated (based on what I've read here), and I'm perfectly happy with it. I read in a prior post that the best views are in the hotel section, but I have a great view of what I think is Pt. Lobos. As the week progresses, I'm sure I'll see more of the area. Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> -tim



Any tips - I'll be there in about two weeks.  Any suggestions on what unit I should request? Thanks.


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 13, 2009)

davevt98 said:


> Any tips - I'll be there in about two weeks.  Any suggestions on what unit I should request? Thanks.



Same here - we will be there in a 1 BR in mid-September.
Thanks.


----------



## wilma (Apr 13, 2009)

davevt98 said:


> Any tips - I'll be there in about two weeks.  Any suggestions on what unit I should request? Thanks.



Look at Kal's website (great info) and it shows the resort layout on the second page:
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Highlands/CarmelLayout.pdf

From this diagram you can see which units & view types are available for the days you are checking in. I'm assuming you traded in with Hyatt points? You can call or fax your requests and they will try and accommodate but of course the Carmel owners will get first choice. If a lot of owners are using their weeks you may get a garden/horizon view but it is still a great place.


----------

